# MAC Lipsticks swatched on NC 40/42 skin



## Flammable (Feb 26, 2008)

Here are all the lipsticks I could fit on one arm, I will post more swatches soon.
L to R- Grenadine s/s, Hipster d/c, Hot Tahiti, Underworld, Rebel, O, Polished Up, Fresh Brew, Strawbaby LE, Overdone LE, Instinctive LE, Mousse s/s, Rougette mattene
Bottom color is See Sheer.

http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/h..._/IMG_0402.jpg


----------



## Flammable (Feb 27, 2008)

Here's a few more-

*L to R- Petting Pink Tinted Conditioner, Brave l/s, 4N l/s, Jellybabe Lipgelee*


----------

